# Too Funny - Another Panic attack over 1-3"



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

It never ends.

*Tough commute expected Wednesday morning*

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/12/light_snow_expe.html
Notice the title, then notice the URL above, "light snow expected"
Then read the stupid reader comments

I suggest instead of flaming about cigs and helmets, we all go over there and add our own perspective.  :-o  Go git your milk an bread now! :uzi:

STUPID SAMPLER BELOW:

"I'm moving to Maui...this is stupid."

"New Englad is a wonderful place....6 months out of the year. The other six are nothing but a hassle, and a true burden to working famlies."

"There is nothing worse than listening to people who live in New England complain about the snow...it snows for 5 months of the year!"

"What are the early estimates on the snow totals for Friday? Are we talking FEET instead of inches? Also, I hear we could be getting another storm on Sunday..."

"time to move to dubai..."

"1-3 FEET Friday
1-2 MORE FEET Sunday"  (now THAT's inflammatory - where did that dude get his info???)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Well accidents happen galore in 1-3 inches..


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well accidents happen galore in 1-3 inches..


  Yep.  especially in the rush to get milk and bread so I can skip work/school tommorrow!:wink:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 16, 2008)

It used to drive my family and me NUTS when the forecast called for snow and people lost their fu*&%ng minds!  I grew up not too far outside of Boston, MA and in high school I worked at a supermarket, and I mean when they called for 3-6 inches of snow people lost it!!  I remember lines going around the store to the check outs.  The store manager would be on the PA saying things like, 'Welcome to Disneyland, from the deli counter the time to the cash register is about 20 minutes, etc., etc.  People stocked up like they were going on a three month expedition!  

It was the same Hurricanes Gloria and Bob..... people stocked huge amounts of milk and frozen foods for a tropical storm that would knock out power.  And yes, they would try to return the spoiled food two days later


----------



## mondeo (Dec 16, 2008)

Wheee...snow on the side of the road, so people will be going 45!


----------



## hardline (Dec 16, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Wheee...snow on the side of the road, so people will be going 45!



people where doing 35 on rt80. finally the cops just started pulling people ove rfor going to slow. the min on the highway is 45.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> people where doing 35 on rt80. finally the cops just started pulling people ove rfor going to slow. the min on the highway is 45.



Good!


----------



## hardline (Dec 16, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Good!



i might have helped that i made 4 calls to the state police.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> i might have helped that i made 4 calls to the state police.



Good job!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

Want to hear something funny? I actually did run out of milk before the storm and forgot to get more on my way home tonight.    Whatever will I do??? :lol:


----------



## hardline (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Want to hear something funny? I actually did run out of milk before the storm and forgot to get more on my way home tonight.    Whatever will I do??? :lol:



even funnier i did the same damn thing. i just couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Want to hear something funny? I actually did run out of milk before the storm and forgot to get more on my way home tonight.    Whatever will I do??? :lol:



did. You die?


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> even funnier i did the same damn thing. i just couldn't wait to get home.



I break into a panic if I forgot to repack my ski bag or gas up
Oddly many of us head AWAY from home!


----------



## JD (Dec 17, 2008)

you wanna see some crazy reactions to snow...live inthe southern Mtns...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 17, 2008)

Lame commute to work this morning... my usual 20 minute ride took almost an hour. I never got out of third gear, a majority of my drive was spent in 1st or 2nd.

2-3 inches at home, less at work (I commute south about 20 minutes)... Saw 1 Ford Mustang in the ditch in the median of Route 3, and getting to Route 3 this morning there was some dolt in a Pontiac Grand Am who thought it was really cool that every time he floored it, his car slid... so he kept doing this in front of me... I was hoping he would slide off the road, but he didn't... just slammed on the brakes and then did it again... douche.

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2008)

The hype phenomenon only occurs in the Boston metro area for some reason.  I don't know why.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> The hype phenomenon only occurs in the Boston metro area for some reason.  I don't know why.



Too many eggheads thinking too much.  I'm dead serious.  There comes a point of over-analysis.  Like standing atop a chute, I can't think about it too much before I go.    "Just do it!"

My commute observations:

* Mini Cooper is not a good winter vehicle on unplowed roads.  The one in front of me kept bottoming out.

* Good tools in unskilled hands are useless.  F150, high ground clearance 4x4, snow tires, crept along at 20 mph on local roads for about 7 miles...

* Leaving extra early does not guarantee  you'll miss the newbie snow drivers.  A very young lady backed into me at an intersection and did a scrape-a-roo.  She was so nervous I just told her not to worry about it.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> The hype phenomenon only occurs in the Boston metro area for some reason.  I don't know why.


Nah, it happens around here, too.

As for what we'll do, I guess we'll go without milk for one day. It's icy outside this morning. Snow doesn't scare me; I'm not loading the kids into the car to drive down the hill in ice, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 18, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> The hype phenomenon only occurs in the Boston metro area for some reason.  I don't know why.



It happens here in PA as well..I can't wait to watch the 11 o'clock news..there will definitely be live team coverage tomorrow from plowed mall parking lots..lol


----------



## WJenness (Dec 19, 2008)

A different kind of panic attack for today's 8-12"...

everyone stayed home... the roads were EMPTY on my way to work this morning.

Great for me, less people to deal with getting to Wa this afternoon.

Bring on the poe!

-w


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 19, 2008)

Man, in CT I would love when we had snow storms... nothing too big but just enough to keep most people home - schools would close and folks who could work from home would. 

But you think it's bad out in the NE, try going somewhere where it doesn't really snow.
In Seattle, yesterday we got 1-3" which got wet and compressed to <1" later. The week before we got about the same amount... guy on the radio called in saying that he finally found some studded tires, that most places had sold out!! 

Yesterday while waiting for the bus, basically 1/10 cars had tire chains on... driving on bare asphalt with some compacted snow here and there.  oh man... tire chains, studded tires... all for <3" of snow.
And then you see all the cars just craaaawling going 15mph down these snowfree roads. 



In the NE the big highways are always great to drive in unless it's a blizzard that plows can't keep up with. The smaller side roads are the problem... it was always fun to try to figure the less hilly way so you could avoid that 20deg hill.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

On Wednesday when I left Loon, I was behind a car that would NOT go over 20MPH, the speed limit is 50!  There was snow and slush on the road, it was a little (I'm being liberal with this statement) slick pulling out onto 112.  This went on all the way to Coldwell/Banker Realty when they pulled over!  

Free pass to Cannon or Loon to the first person to tell me what state they were from!


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> On Wednesday when I left Loon, I was behind a car that would NOT go over 20MPH, the speed limit is 50!  There was snow and slush on the road, it was a little (I'm being liberal with this statement) slick pulling out onto 112.  This went on all the way to Coldwell/Banker Realty when they pulled over!
> 
> Free pass to Cannon or Loon to the first person to tell me what state they were from!



Geez John, that could be anywhere.  Honestly.  I am now convinced that there are people who are absolutely SCARED TO DEATH to drive in snow.  I followed a woman for several miles at 20mph the other day on about 3" unplowed snow.  It ended in her backing into my car at an intersection.  Small scrape.  When she got out she was such a nerveous wreck, almost in tears, repeating "I'm so sorry sir."  Anything more I said would have just made matters worse.  I told her to forget about it.

I wish people that were that afraid of winter driving would either stay home or take a winter driving lesson (and not from your friends.)  

Sadly, we live in a society where a car is nearly a requirement to conduct daily affairs.

So I've stopped steaming about people who drive like that, I just back off (since god knows what they will do next) and relax a bit.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

If they are that scared, they should not be driving that day.  All they are going to do is put themselves and others in danger.  Call a cab, call in sick, call a friend, there are other options. 

I am just having a little fun with my question though!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Dec 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It happens here in PA as well..I can't wait to watch the 11 o'clock news..there will definitely be live team coverage tomorrow from plowed mall parking lots..lol



Does PA have their own version of Shelby Scott? She's a long time fixture on one of the Boston TV news crews. For years, the only time you seem to see her is when a potential "Storm of the Century" is forecast (which happens about once a week).

As soon as the word "snow" is mentioned, the news outlets go into their full force "Storm Center" mode. They start urging folks to stock up on bread and milk, warn them to stay off the roads, and remind them to stay tuned for the latest list of cancellations.

Then, they break to the live Shelby Scott remote shot. You'll see this poor elderly woman, fully clad in Goretex, chained to a lighting tower somewhere along route 128. The camera will catch a Hershey Bar wrapper being blown around in the 8 MPH gusts; then it pans upward as something appears to be falling from the sky. A lonely snowflake flutters down and lands on the tip of Shelby's nose. "AHHHHGHHHH!!!!!! IT'S...IT'S... SNOWING!!!!! EVERYBODY OFF THE ROAD!!!! STAY INSIDE AND LOCK YOUR DOORS!!!! And don't forget to stay tuned to 'Storm Center' for the latest list of all your cancellations...right after this word from our sponsor".


----------



## ripzillia (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 20, 2008)

Nobody wanted to guess the plate?  There was a free pass involved!  

Contest over!


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Nobody wanted to guess the plate?  There was a free pass involved!
> 
> Contest over!



OK.  From NH.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2008)

dropKickMurphy said:


> Does PA have their own version of Shelby Scott? She's a long time fixture on one of the Boston TV news crews. For years, the only time you seem to see her is when a potential "Storm of the Century" is forecast (which happens about once a week).
> 
> As soon as the word "snow" is mentioned, the news outlets go into their full force "Storm Center" mode. They start urging folks to stock up on bread and milk, warn them to stay off the roads, and remind them to stay tuned for the latest list of cancellations.
> 
> Then, they break to the live Shelby Scott remote shot. You'll see this poor elderly woman, fully clad in Goretex, chained to a lighting tower somewhere along route 128. The camera will catch a Hershey Bar wrapper being blown around in the 8 MPH gusts; then it pans upward as something appears to be falling from the sky. A lonely snowflake flutters down and lands on the tip of Shelby's nose. "AHHHHGHHHH!!!!!! IT'S...IT'S... SNOWING!!!!! EVERYBODY OFF THE ROAD!!!! STAY INSIDE AND LOCK YOUR DOORS!!!! And don't forget to stay tuned to 'Storm Center' for the latest list of all your cancellations...right after this word from our sponsor".



I was listening to talk radio in boston last night.  This fellow went on about how he refused to do the Shelby thing - reach down and scoop up some pow just to prove to everyone it was real, to stand oceanside and get pounded by cold waves..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 21, 2008)

billski said:


> OK.  From NH.



You would've won!


----------

